# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  how can i have good quality sex dreams?

## ultima kid

dream sex is way safer than real life sex. im underage and trying to stay a virgin untill im old enough or married so can i please get some hints on trying to get some better quality sex dreams.

----------


## no-Name

Maybe you should sign up for a lucid dreaming site, so you can learn to control your dreams whenever you want!

.

Lucid dreaming~

If you're asking for advice on how to influence your dreams to a point where you often have vivid 'high-quality' sex dreams, then I would suggest auto-suggestion. 
It seems simpler (to me) to just learn to lucid dream, and thus control your dreams, forcing them into desirable situations.

----------


## ultima kid

i guess i could try yelling "Clarity Now". that worked last time when the dream faded.

----------

